# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Special Keeping Contest - HQ JT Konishi Kujaku (Female Guarantee)

## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kujaku merupakan salah 1 Varietas Unggulan dari Konishi  Koi Farm. Selain terkenal dapat bertumbuh Jumbo menembus 80cm, Kujaku  Konishi juga sering berprestasi pada All Japan Koi Show di Tokyo setiap  tahun. Sehingga Kujaku Konishi terkenal dengan harga nya yg relatif  mahal.

Prestasi terakhir dari Kujaku Konishi adalah mendapatkan  Best Non-Gosanke Award (Grand Champion B) pada Hiroshima Nogyosai 2013,  ajang pertandingan antara para peternak koi di Prefektur Hiroshima yg diadakan setiap tahun.
*
Best Non-Gosanke / GC B Hiroshima Nogyosai 2013
**Konishi Kujaku 85cm*


*
Sakura Prize 90bu  All Japan Koi Show 2012
Konishi Kujaku 92cm (Kujaku Terbesar pada ajang All Japan Koi Show 2012)


*
*Best In Variety Kujaku  All Japan Koi Show 2010
Konishi Kujaku 85cm


*
Beberapa  tahun silam, sempat ada rumor yg beredar di kalangan dealer dan para  hobiis tanah air yg pernah berkunjung ke Konishi bahwa harga minimum  untuk mendapatkan Nisai / Sansai Kujaku Konishi berkualitas adalah *1 Juta Yen*,  menyaingi harga Gosanke berkualitas dengan ukuran yg sama. Sebenarnya  Sudah cukup lama kami ingin mengadakan event ini, tetapi kami tidak  pernah mendapatkan Jumbo Tosai dalam jumlah cukup banyak karena tiap  tahun Jumlah Tosai Kujaku berkualitas selalu lebih sedikit dibandingkan  dengan Tosai2 Jenis Lainnya yg diternak oleh Konishi, sehingga Konishi  hampir tidak pernah melepas Jumbo Tosai berkualitas dalam jumlah banyak  untuk Jenis Kujaku.

Tahun ini Kami sangat beruntung karena bisa mendapatkan  sekitar 30 ekor Jumbo Tosai berkelamin Female yg Konishi seleksi dan  pisahkan sesuai permintaan kami dari tahun lalu untuk mengadakan event  di Indonesia. Ikan2 ini merupakan kelahiran *2013*  sehingga saat ini usianya kurang lebih 12-13 bulan dan bisa  dikategorikan sebagai Jumbo Tosai atau Ake Nisai, tetapi sudah berukuran  *36-40cm* , termasuk sangatlah Jumbo untuk Jenis Kujaku.

Info Ikan yg akan di KC:

*Variety: Kujaku
Bloodline: Justice
Sex: Female
Year of Birth: 2013 (Jumbo Tosai)
Size: 36-40cm
Farm: Konishi Koi Farm
Periode/Lama KC: Segera Menyusul*

Sedikit Penampakan:



Instant Lucky Draw: Nisai Kujaku 58cm *(Bila  Total Omset Melebihi Jumlah Tertentu)**


*
Foto Satuan Ikan dan Aturan Main Akan Segera Menyusul

Tujuan dan Harapan Kami mengadakan acara ini: *NOW EVERYONE CAN HAVE HQ KONISHI KUJAKU*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Body shape kujaku konishi memang sadis ....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Body shape kujaku konishi memang sadis ....


Wahhh Om Slamet paling cepet nih kalo soal Body Shape  ::

----------


## Gto919

......ngileeeer....

----------


## herrydragon

Mantappp om Agus  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Mantappp om Agus


kapan dimulainya om?

----------


## owi

wah ditunggu mudah mudahan open bidnya masih kuat

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> kapan dimulainya om?


1 / 2 Juli om

----------


## hxsutanto

Hayoo mulai nabung dari sekarang

----------


## dalozt

Sangat tertarik nih semoga gak terlalu mahal..

----------


## hero

Kujaku 1 dan 10 jd primadona nih...mmg top!

----------


## Gunche

Lanjut Om 9KOI... Bid No 1
2 penghobi berat neh...

----------


## Gunche

Caunt Down.... 40 minutea again...

----------


## epoe

Update-nya dong. Om Agus

----------


## HERUL

No 8 : 5.5jt

----------


## Danny KS

kujaku 2   5,2 jt

----------


## rubbie

no 22 5,1 juta

----------


## jimmy 007

Finish ya...

----------


## Elecson

Ada rekap?

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kujaku01 - 42cm - 8jt by slametkurniawan

Kujaku02 - 46cm - 5,2jt by Danny KS

Kujaku03 - 48cm*

Kujaku04 - 40cm*

Kujaku05 - 37cm*

Kujaku06 - 45cm - 5jt by herrydragon

Kujaku07 - 43cm - 5,2jt by herrydragon

Kujaku08 - 40cm - 5,5jt by Herul

Kujaku09 - 38cm - 5,2jt by herrydragon

Kujaku10 - 38cm - 7,1jt by Herul

Kujaku11 - 46cm*

Kujaku12 - 44cm*

Kujaku13 - 43cm*

Kujaku14 - 41cm - 6jt by 9KOI

Kujaku15 - 39cm - 5,2jt by jimmy 007

Kujaku16 - 46cm - 5jt by Yulman

Kujaku17 - 45cm - 5jt by Royal Merapi KOI

Kujaku18 - 45cm*

Kujaku19 - 43cm*

Kujaku20 - 40cm - 5,3jt by Bayuadhi737

Kujaku21 - 34cm*

Kujaku22 - 36cm - 5,1jt by Rubbie

Kujaku23 - 33cm- 5,1jt by Royal Merapi KOI

Kujaku24 - 30cm*

Kujaku25 - 31cm - 5jt by elecson

----------


## fajarhto

Selamat kepada para pemenang, langsung lelang dah ...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

selamat om jimmy , om elecson dan om bayu.... mantap kolamnya semua...

----------


## majin91

Selamat kepada para pemenang ^^

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Selamat kepada para pemenang. happy winning.

----------


## bbongso

congrats om Jimmy....kita tunggu yah makan makan nya...

----------


## frostbitez

congrats om jim, david en captain

----------


## ipaul888

wah ada makan makan juga?

----------

